# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Sarışınlara Satmıyoruz

## ceyda

Genc ve güzel sarisin, alisveris merkezinin beyaz esya reyonuna girer ve saticiya sorar: 

- "Su küçük televizyonu almayi düsünüyorum, fiyati nedir ?" 
- "Kusura bakmayin hanimefendi sarisinlara satis yapmiyoruz.!" 

Genc kadin sinirlenir, evine gider, sacinin rengini degistirir ve ertesi gün magazaya geri gelir, ayni saticiya yaklasir ve: 

- "Su küçük televizyonu satin almak istiyorum." der 
- "Kusura bakmayin hanimefendi sarisinlara satis yapmiyoruz !!!!" 

Kadin iyice sinirlenmistir, solugu bir kuaforde alir, bu defa köklü bir degisiklik yapar, hatta makyajindan,göz rengine o tam bir esmer bombadir artik.. Ayni magazaya gider, ayni saticinin yanidadir ertesi gun: 

- "Su küçük sevimli beyaz renlki televizyon ne kadar ???" 
- "Kusura bakmayin hanimefendi, sarisinlara satis yapmiyoruz" 
- "Inanmiyorum, nasil anladiniz sarisin oldugumu, üç gündür kendimi esmere cevirmek icin yapmadigim kalmadi!" 

- "Hanimefendi 3 gündür satinalmaya calistiginiz sey Mikrodalga firin!"

----------

